# [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student



## dvux (23. März 2009)

*[Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

Servus Leute,
mein Studium hat begonnen und nun sollte mein mobiler Rechenknecht ausgetauscht werde - natürlich zu einem Studentenfreundlichem Preis (600 - 700 €). Spiele muss es keine groß abkönnen, dafür steht der Rechner zuhause (ja... okay.... wc3, sc2,... wäre schön, aber das ist wohl keine herrausforderung ^^). Das Ding ist hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten gedacht, ergo keine Probleme wenn neben Word, Excel, Firefox auch noch Photoshop und InDesign einigermaßen flott laufen würden. Und auch natürlich eine möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit.

Zurzeit liebäugel ich mit Dell, wo, dank Studentenrabatt auf die Geschäftsmodelle, gerade 2 Modelle Hervorstechen:

1.) Inspiron 1545 NB
Intel C2D T4200 (2GHz, 1Mb Cache, 800MHz FSB)
3GB DDR2-800
GPU Intel GMA 4500MHD (onboard)
15,6 Zoll WLED TFT mit 1366x768
250GB HDD
Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 9 Zellen und 85 Wh

Das normale "Privatkunden" Notebook von Dell... ist dank der gestylten Satinoberfläche, intergrierter Webcam,... zwar styleischer, aber der kleine CPU und das komische Display machen mir sorgen. n großer Pluspunkt ist aber die große HDD und der 9Zellen Akku.

2.) Latitude E5400
Intel C2D T7250 (2GHz, 2Mb Cache, 800MHz FSB)
4GB DDR2-800
GPU ??? (onboard)
14,1 Zoll WXGA+ TFT mit 1440x900
120GB HDD
Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 6 Zellen und 56 Wh

Das karg anmutende Firmennotebook von Dell, wo dank Rabatt in der gleichen Preisklasse wie der Inspirion spielt. Hier gefällt mir vor allem die schöne Auflösung bei 14''. Aber warum hat das Arbeitsgeräte n kleineren Akku???

Zu was würdet ihr greifen? Ich tendiere ja stark zum Latitude, wo halt zur Not n 2. Akku her muss... 


MfG dvux


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

Ganz klar ein Latitude. Die Verarbeitung ist nochmals besser und der sonst schon gute Service ist hier auch noch eine Spur kulanter und schneller.

Das mit den Akkus ist bei diesen Geräten normal. Ausgeliefert werden sie mit dem kleinen, abschließenden Akku, nachbestellt werden muss der große, überstehende Akku. Ich nutze ein Latitude X1 (1 GHz ULV) mit der von dir angeführten Software und habe mit meinen 1,3 GiB RAM keine Probleme. Große Dateien sind etwas träge, das lässt sich aber verschmerzen. Insgesamt komme ich mit beiden Akkus auf über 9 Stunden Laufzeit, was für ein über 3 Jahre altes Notebook wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

wenn du das NBook oft mitnimmst, wäre das kleinere schon besser. wobei du dich nach dem gewicht erkundigen solltest: zahlreiche 15,4er wiegen nur noch 2,5kg, und viele 13-14er wiegen nicht weniger als 2kg. die 500g sind dann also ein witz, lediglich der platzbedarf wäre dann noch ein argument.

wegen des akkus: entweder preispolitik, damit das NBook nicht zu teuer wird, oder aber wegen des geringeren energiebedarfs des kleineren Nbooks (modernere CPU, kleineres display, weniger "schnickschnack" ) hält der akku trotz weniger kapazität ebensolang wie beim 15,4er. 


wenn es nicht unbedingt dell sein muss:

andere hersteller haben übrigens bei 13-14zoll unter 800€ so gut wie nix mit mehr als 3 Stunden akku, ich find auf anhieb nur ein Fujitsu-Siemens, das hat aber dann direkt 4,5Std: Notebooks FSC Amilo Si 3655 *13,3 ZOLL GIGANT* wiegt aber über 2kg, obwohl es nur 13zoll hat. 

oder dieses HP, is noch ganz neu, hat laut nem test 3stunden *unter last*, also bei office vermutlich mehr, und es ist sgar ein zweiter akku inklusive. shop: Notebooks HP Pavilion dv3550eg BRONZE-Edition Luxus & Design in 13,3"! und Test Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Optik Wunder oder Blender?

wenn das gewicht und akku wichtiger sind als die größe, dann könnt ich noch ein paar leichte 15,4er mit gutem akku raussuchen.


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du das NBook oft mitnimmst, wäre das kleinere schon besser. wobei du dich nach dem gewicht erkundigen solltest: zahlreiche 15,4er wiegen nur noch 2,5kg, und viele 13-14er wiegen nicht weniger als 2kg. die 500g sind dann also ein witz, lediglich der platzbedarf wäre dann noch ein argument.



Das Gewicht und die Abmasse finde ich ebenfalls extrem wichtig. Mein X1 hat DIN A4 Größe und wiegt nur ~1,2kg. Viel mehr möchte ich allerdings auch nicht jeden Tag in der Tasche haben. Diese Größe verhält sich da zum Glück sehr unauffällig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das Gewicht und die Abmasse finde ich ebenfalls extrem wichtig. Mein X1 hat DIN A4 Größe und wiegt nur ~1,2kg. Viel mehr möchte ich allerdings auch nicht jeden Tag in der Tasche haben. Diese Größe verhält sich da zum Glück sehr unauffällig.


 klar ist das gewicht wichtig, aber wenn man sich zwischen zwei modellen entscheiden muss, dann sind 500g doch echt schnuppe. das ist grad mal ne 0,5er wasserflasche oder ein buch mehr, was "man" als student sowieso ständig mal zusätzlich im rucksack hat.  natürlich nur falls der groß genug - ich zB hab eh nen bike-rucksack, wo ein 15,4er plus 4-5 bücher plus 1l wasser usw. locker reinpassen.

aber 13-14er unter 1000€ mit weniger als 2kg gibt es halt nur wenige (ich find nur 2-3 stück mit 1,9kg), die wirklich spürbar leichteren gibt es erst ab ca. 1300€...


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

Schau mal ob du lieber zu einem Studio 15 greifst. Wollte mir auch eben erst ein Inspiron holen aber ich habe gerade ein Studio 15 gekauft weil man da gerade online Rabatt bekommt,Versand frei ist und die einem ein Gigabyte Speicher Gratis geben.Schau mal.Da lohnt kein Inspiron mehr jetzt.


----------



## dvux (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

danke euch allen für die infos.

weiß jemand die laufzeiten mit den oben genannten laptops und deren akkus?

also bisher bin ich in der meinung gestärkt mir den Latitude zu holen

@orca26: n Studio15 hat n Komilitone... und wen der was CPU-lastiges öffnet, bekomm man angst der laptop hebt ab vom lüfter - also mMn nicht wirklich Hörsaaltauglich o0


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*



dvux schrieb:


> danke euch allen für die infos.
> 
> weiß jemand die laufzeiten mit den oben genannten laptops und deren akkus?
> 
> ...


 
OK,für mich is er Ok,dachte halt das wär für dich auch was wegen dem PL.


----------



## dvux (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

jo ist n nettes Teil, aber unter Last leider zu laut ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

wann haste denn BEI ner vorlesung mal last? ^^  und wenn es zB wegen ner anwendung is, die alle im hörsaal dann auch betreiben, dann wirste ja nich der einzige sein, dessen lüfter man hören köntne


----------



## dvux (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

nuja zwischen laut und laut gibts auch nochmal n unterschied 
sagen wir einfach, für mein persönliches empfinden ist der studio15 zu laut...


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*



dvux schrieb:


> nuja zwischen laut und laut gibts auch nochmal n unterschied
> sagen wir einfach, für mein persönliches empfinden ist der studio15 zu laut...



Also Kollege,ich habe das Studio 15 jetzt ein Wochenende und wenn man irgendwo mehr für sein Geld bekommt als bei Dell (wenn sie ein Angebot haben bei dem ich jetzt zugeschlagen habe: 50€ online Rabatt,Versand frei,und 1 Gb Speicher Gratis) fresse ich einen Besen.

Es ist ein super Notebook,würde mir selber gefallen aber ich habe es für meine Freundin gekauft.

Zum Lüfter, ja er ist laut (relativ) dafür springt der aber auch nur kurz an und dreht nie dauerhaft voll auf. Nichtmal als ich gestern videos konvertiert habe.


----------



## dvux (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Dell Inspiron vs. Latitude für Student*

joa das es n Dell wird ist eh schon so gut wie sicher 

aber ich hab jetzt nochmal genau verglichen und mich durch zig tests gewälzt.... und tada: es wird wohl auf n Update zu nem größerem Latitude hinauslaufen:

Latitude E6400
Intel C2D T8600 (2,4GHz, 3Mb Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
4GB DDR2-800
GPU nVidia Quadro NVS 160M 256MB (auch wenn ich ja normalerweiße der ATIaner bin... *grml*)
14,1 Zoll WXGA+ TFT mit 1440x900
120GB HDD
Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 9 Zellen
Backlight Keyboard
Alucase

kostet ~1000,- (exkl MWsT*)

btw weiß jemand wie das Asknet bei Studenten mit der MWsT handhabt??

gruß dvux


----------

